# Zymol Sponges



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Johnny mate:wave: 

I've just fired a little order across, and included a couple of these sponges as part of the order.

Do you have any tips to using them.

Do they benefit to pre soaking before use (like some sponges), or are they good to go straight from the pack?

The aquagleams - Any tips on use of these??

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Steve, 

Thanks :thumb: 

I dont soak the sponges when I get them (apart from a couple of mins when there in the bucket when I fill the bucket up) I just use them straight from the pack. 

With the Aquagleam, I use it into a watering can. That way I dont have 30 meters of 0ppm water wasted while it sits in the pipe! I have a small piece of hose connected between the tap and the aquagleam and then use the mounts for a soil pipe to put round it to hold it on the wall. Once I am finished I put a towel over it as I have heard from the manufacturer that you shouldnt leave it out in direct sunlight. 

Using it like this seems to work well for me and I am on my second Aquagleam in two years now. 

All the best, 

Johnny


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply mate, just what I wanted to hear, and just as I thought.

Nice tip about keeping the Aquagleams out of the sunlight:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I just used my Zymol sponge straight out of the packet, they soften up a lot after a few minutes in water and flatten when you make a pass over a panel, not sure im convinced on them though, look forward to your thoughts Steve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

How is a Zymol sponge different to a normal car wash sponge?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Phisp said:


> How is a Zymol sponge different to a normal car wash sponge?


It's got a tighter cell structure, bit like foam


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

So I take it that it isn't a natural sponge then?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope they are not natural sponges.

First impressions of the Zymol sponge (taken sat at my office desk whilst I should be working)

The first thing that you notice when picking up one of these sponges is just how soft they are. Your fingers sink into them a good couple of millimetres just picking them up.

The cell structure of the foam used for these sponges is very tight and also very soft. The cell structures just slightly larger than the foam used in a Meguiar's W9006 finishing pad, though feels about the same sort of of softness.

The Zymol sponge is larger than I thought. It measures 9" long, 4 1/2" wide and is 2" thick. These dimensions make the sponge fit nicely in ones hand, whilst giving a good size of wash area for the sponge to work with.

These seem a good bit of kit, and I look forward to using them later. I'll report back how I find them in use, but first impressions are good:thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> The aquagleams - Any tips on use of these??


Steve, I run two in-line with each other

Tap_Connection with small amount of hose_AQUAGLEAM_Connection with small amount of hose_Hosepipe_Karcher

That way the first Aquagleam takes as much of the muck out of the water as possible. Then what you get from the second one is akin to silkwater 

Then when no.1 in-line runs out, I replace that with no.2 and cycle through.....

The difference it has made to my washing technique is absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

King Eric said:


> Steve, I run two in-line with each other
> 
> Tap_Connection with small amount of hose_AQUAGLEAM_Connection with small amount of hose_Hosepipe_Karcher
> 
> ...


Do you use 2 0ppm or one 30ppm and one 0ppm?
I've been thinking of using a 30ppm in line with my current 0ppm, so just curious 

Darren


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Two 0ppm ones


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Used the Aquagleams today.

Words don't describe what an awesome bit of kit the are. I'm shocked, and wished I'd bought 'em years ago.

You could see the difference these made to the rinse stage. No need to dry with a towel or anything, just sheeted the beads off with 0ppm water grom a watering can. No spots afterwards or anything, and this was done in a mid day sun.

(I know that these made a difference, as I missed a bit when rinsing 'first time', and this area 'spotted' up. Quick refoam and proper rinse, and the job was a good one:thumb: )

I'll write these up properly as part of the full details write up, but just wanted to say thanks Johnny for yet another 'must have' bit of kit.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Feedback Steve, appreciated 

Do you mind if I quote you on the C&S site?

Johnny


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> I'll write these up properly as part of the full details write up, but just wanted to say thanks Johnny for yet another 'must have' bit of kit.


Ooh no. Looks like something else for the shopping list:lol: Looking forward to the write up. :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A little write up of me using the Aquagleam filters - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=31045&page=10

Top product:thumb:


----------

